# Candybar: J'ai fait une grosse bétise ...



## Arthemus (19 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai décidé de tester la custumisation de mon petit système, en changeant les icones avec Candybar.

Tout fonctionne très bien, j'ai bien de nouvelles icones.

Sauf que finalement, je voudrais bien revenir aux icones d'origines du système.
Or quand je clique sur le bouton "Resore Icons" j'ai un message me disant qu'il n'y a rien à restaurer.

J'en conclu que j'aurais du sauvegarder un truc avant de faire les modifications  

Savez-vous comment je pourrais faire pour récupérer l'aspect d'origine du système ?

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## AuGie (19 Décembre 2005)

Oui tu vas prendre le fichier que je t'ai uploadé, le decompresser. ce dossier decompressé, met le dans bibliotheque/application support

Ensuite relance candybar et essaye de nouveau.

le fichier


----------



## Arthemus (19 Décembre 2005)

Merci beaucoup, tout est revenu dans l'ordre   :love: 
Et quelle rapidité dans la réponse !


Je garde ton fichier sous la main au cas où !


----------



## Arthemus (19 Décembre 2005)

Pour ma culture personnelle, c'est quoi qui a cloché ?


----------



## AuGie (19 Décembre 2005)

Ben y'a du avoir un bug dans la sauvegarde de tes icones d'origine. Quand tu lances Candybar la première fois, il fait une sauvegarde auto


----------



## yannimacG5 (4 Juin 2006)

Bonjour, il m'est arrivé exactement le même problème, je n'arrive pas à récupérer ton fichier, porrais-tu le remettre ?? merci d'avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juin 2006)

Le voici.
Décompresser > Bibliothèque utilisateur > application support.


----------



## arno1x (5 Juin 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Le voici.
> Décompresser > Bibliothèque utilisateur > application support.


Me revoilà, bonjour à tous

woa t'es génial, en lisant ce post je me suis apperçu que moi aussi je ne retrouvais plus ce dossier, du coup grâce à ce lien j'ai pu le réinstallé.

Merci à toi

Arno


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juin 2006)

de rien Arnaud


----------



## Dreadus (6 Août 2006)

Bonsoir, je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai fait la m&#234;me erreur, est-ce que quelqu'un aurait le fichier ou un liens, car les liens sont morts, merci d'avance.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Août 2006)

le voici


----------



## JPTK (6 Août 2006)

Va falloir faire des liens plus durables


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Août 2006)

En effet JPTK. 
Voila le lien officiel: http://www.panic.com/candybar/d/IconRestore.zip


----------

